# SWIMMING DURING 2WW???



## thunderbird21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi,

I love swimming, i normally do around 32 lengths 3 x a week.  I am currently on my 2ww and have heard lots of conflicting info about swimming during 2ww.  The nurse at my clinic told me to do "whatever feels right for me"........ not very good advice!

I dont understand why some people say you shouldnt swim during 2ww because when your pregnant, thats the exercise they encourage most.

Has anyone else heard anything from their nurse or doc about swimming?

xxx


----------



## P4TP (Jul 20, 2011)

I was told no swimming or bathing as it immerses the bottom half in water and not sure that is such a good idea whilst the embryo is floating around before implantation.


----------



## thunderbird21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks danip for your reply.

Whats everyone else's views on this?


----------



## Cazne (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi thunderbird, my clinic specifically said that swimming is fine as long as it's non competitive.nyou are right, there is a lot of confliciting opinion on this. I know some clinic specifically say that it isn't ok. Maybe there is no conclusive research either way.

I used to swim similar distances to you and I know it is very hard to break the routine - you really crave it if you don't go.

Wish I could be more helpful! 


Cazne xxx


----------



## thunderbird21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reply cazne.  I suppose id be best not to swim during 2ww because if i get a negative then i'll only wonder. Im off work just now and spending the afternoon at the local pool would be a great way to pass the time but looks like i'll have to hit the shops lol xxx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

The main reason you are advised not to swim during the 2ww, is that after transfer, the cervix can remain slightly more open than usual.  With this in mind, introducing water into the cervix from a public swimming pool represents a potential infection risk.

I wouldn't do it for these reasons and the 'what if' reasons you have identified.

Best,
Daisy
xxx


----------



## Nmh (May 15, 2011)

Hi

I was told not to swim when on my 2 week wait. I would refrain, like you say would always wonder.

Fingers crossed as good luck x


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just to add - not sure the chlorine is a great idea druring the 2ww x x


----------



## AnnieC (Jan 10, 2012)

Swimming was one of the only things my clinic told me not to do - the reason being risk of infection.
Hope things go well for you!
AnnieC


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I was also told not to swim after ET due to infection. Also, my acupuncture lady said not to swim until after the third month of pregnancy and not at all during tx as the chemicals don't do the embryos any good. I know loads of people do swim during early pregnancy but it is something to think about. I would certainly avoid it during the 2WW.

Best of luck

xxx


----------

